# WFL - Wellfully Limited



## yogi-in-oz (16 December 2005)

Hi folks,

OBJ ... has been kind to us, with the good
news coming in, on schedule .....

..... thank you, Mr Gann.

It's not often, that we take any notice of 
the fundamentals of any company.

However, this one is of particular interest.

To explain ..... whilst the recent increase in
Cortisone delivery is good news, it is the
Naltrexone patch that may well give OBJ
a boost in the short-term.

As volunteers on the fringes of the local 
Naltrexone  implant program, we can see 
both the benefits and pitfalls of a 
Naltrexone patch.

Competition for the Naltrexone patch is 
very real, but the patch will have its place
in the rehabilitation of addicts.

In reality, a heroin-dependent addict does
not have the will-power or the mindset to 
wear a patch of any type .....

..... that's where the Naltrexone implant 
program kicks in, taking away the option 
of refusing treatment for addicts coming
off heroin cold-turkey, by inserting the 
Naltrexone under the skin, where it is
slowly used by the body to reduce the
addicts desire for opiates.

Where the OBJ patch may be of benefit is
where addicts have had an implant and have
had a change in mindset to long-term
recovery, as they progress with their 
rehabilitation ..... though they still have the
option of removing the patch, with good
after-care and support, the necessity of a
subsequent implant may be reduced.

=====

If you check the Naltrexone articles in SMH 
on 05122005, you will see that the Federal
Health Minister is very keen to promote
Naltrexone over methadone treatment,
because very few addicts ever leave the 
methadone program and it costs the health
system more than $22 + million, every year.

Methadone is very damaging to dental 
health as well, adding further to the annual
bill for just maintaining addicts, inside the
methadone program.

----

So, patches do have a place in the 
recovery process for addicts, but promoting
them as primary treatment against the
established competition, like Naltrexone
implants would be a basic marketing error.

In short, Naltrexone patches are probably 
best utilized on individuals, who are highly
committed to their own recovery, whether
they are being treated for alcohol addiction
or opiate-dependency.

Strangely, Naltrexone for alcoholism is  
currently available through the public health 
Medicare system, yet Naltrexone for drug 
addicts must be paid for by the patient or
generous public donations ..... something 
seems very wrong with that arrangement, 
from here.

=====

These key dates for OBJ were previously
posted, on 07112005:

OBJ ..... technically, looking healthier 
and time cycles look reasonably positive,
until mid-February 2006 ..... 

    14112005 ..... minor

    30112005 ..... minor

    13122005 ..... significant spotlight on OBJ

    19122005 ..... 2 major time cycles here.  

    29122005 ..... significant news ???

    12012006 ..... minor

 17-18012006 ..... news about finances (???)

 30-31012006 ..... minor

 03-06022006 ..... minor and positive news

    10022006 ..... minor and positive

 20-22022006 ..... major time cycle and negative news (???)      

 10-13032006 ..... significant and negative

    29032006 ..... minor and positive (finances???)

 30-31032006 ..... significant and negative.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Julia (16 December 2005)

*Re: OBJ alert ..... astrostuff .....*

Sounds really useful and makes a lot more sense than using methadone.

The methadone programme is simply exchanging one opiate for another.


Julia


----------



## BESBS Player (23 October 2009)

Hi all,

Decided to take a punt on OBJ during the last week since selling out of CTP.

As you can see, they are a biotech. They are hoping to get their product linked to a commercial agreement early in the new year.

Be aware, such agreements are not guaranteed and this might not occur. That said, the ASX releases suggest the product is going well and a commercial agreement is a possibility.

At current SP, the leverege is huge. 
One I am happy to hold and wait...


Holding OBJ at .007 ave


----------



## BESBS Player (26 October 2009)

BESBS Player said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Decided to take a punt on OBJ during the last week since selling out of CTP.
> 
> ...





OBJ seems to have taken off in a fenzy this morning. 
It has risen nearly 50% on trade today - over 50m shares traded.

While I am loving to see this stock take off, _I am unaware of any new announcement to be released immediately that would be driving this reaction​_. Truthfully, I never expected such a market response as I said I was happy to hold and wait. Still, I am happy to be shocked!
Not sure why the sudden SP acceleration other than many investors see the potential of a commercialisation contract on a company with a low SP that offers leverege (as I posted above). 


Continuing to hold OBJ at .007c


----------



## MACCA350 (26 October 2009)

Been holding at .005 since April, nice to see this one on the move

Hopefully the good news keeps coming.

cheers


----------



## BESBS Player (26 October 2009)

What a day! From .014 to .026 in a single day. When I bought this a few days ago, I managed to average in at .007c - never imagined this response.

Enjoying the ride and happy to simply sit back and watch this one grow. :


Holding OBJ at .007c


----------



## Albi (26 October 2009)

Congratulations! You all guys are lucky to hold it . Best of luck, tomorrow it will rise more.
Unfortunately not holding.


----------



## BESBS Player (27 October 2009)

Thanks, Albi.

Sold a quarter to get myself free-carried today. 

Now happy to wait and see when we get an update on commercial contracts.  


Holding OBJ @ .007c


----------



## BESBS Player (4 November 2009)

OBJ (ASX: OBJ) wishes to advise shareholders that it has entered into a Materials Transfer Agreement (MTA) with 3M Corporation of St Paul, Minnesota USA, for the evaluation of the Company’s eM‐patch ® technologies as an approach to enhance transdermal drug delivery. 3M is an American multinational corporation with 79,000 employees operating in 60 countries generating global sales in excess of US$25
billion in 2008. The evaluation will be conducted by the 3M Drug Delivery Systems division which has been a leader in drug delivery for more than 50 years and has extensive expertise in toxicology, regulatory, manufacturing, uality assurance and operations.

The Materials Transfer Agreement sets the parameters for an initial in vitro testing program to evaluate the performance of the eM‐patch ® technology in conjunction with 3M drug delivery platforms and proprietary formulations. The evaluation program is expected to be completed by 1st February 2010.

Great announcement today. 3M is no small technology slouch...this is a good connection for OBJ to make. Q1 next year should be very interesting when results come through by February 

Happily holding OBJ at .007c


----------



## treeman (5 November 2009)

Also a great reaction from the market, going from 5 trades before the announcement to over 300 in the last hour of trade not to mention nearly a price double


----------



## BESBS Player (5 November 2009)

Happy with the day so far.
Not sure if it can keep the momentum until mid-January but happy to hold as I am free-carried so will wait for news in early February.

Holding OBJ at .007c


----------



## treeman (5 November 2009)

Nice entry, im in from .19 but no complaints here. With the amount of trades taking place today its obvious lots of day trading, yet no doubt there is a certain investor aspect. I am quiet happy holding for a while as I can still see good potential before the evaluation is finished. Tomorrow's opening will be significant and interesting.


----------



## BESBS Player (18 November 2009)

Great day for OBJ given no announcement. Just confirms why I would not be out of this one. Never mind early February results of the trials, you never can be 100% sure what other discussions are going on behind closed doors. 
For me, I am in and will wait through to February. 


Free-carried at .007c


----------



## Miner (10 December 2009)

BSEBS and other OBJ holders

Tomorrow is your day with Speculator David H speculated on OBJ with buy some shares and intending to take the rights offer.

WIth his earlier prediction I will not be surprised to see OBJ catapuled tomorrow


----------



## condog (10 December 2009)

Miner said:


> BSEBS and other OBJ holders
> 
> Tomorrow is your day with Speculator David H speculated on OBJ with buy some shares and intending to take the rights offer.
> 
> WIth his earlier prediction I will not be surprised to see OBJ catapuled tomorrow




ha ha

you party pooper, you spoiled the party.........

yep they will rocket and then correct.....fun times ahead on this one...


----------



## condog (10 December 2009)

Miner said:


> BSEBS and other OBJ holders
> 
> Tomorrow is your day with Speculator David H speculated on OBJ with buy some shares and intending to take the rights offer.
> 
> WIth his earlier prediction I will not be surprised to see OBJ catapuled tomorrow




No how the hell did you find this out at 2.10 am and your 3 hours behind us....thats 11.10 PM AEST on Wed and our Eureka report was sent to us at 6.55pm on Thu AEST....whats the go....where are you finding this out and why so much earlier then the subscribers....


----------



## Miner (11 December 2009)

condog said:


> No how the hell did you find this out at 2.10 am and your 3 hours behind us....thats 11.10 PM AEST on Wed and our Eureka report was sent to us at 6.55pm on Thu AEST....whats the go....where are you finding this out and why so much earlier then the subscribers....




Looks like being Wait a While State WA I got something first time before the Eastern Philosophers.

I have no clue but I get the same email being subscriber supposedly same time.

No secret and predictably OBJ shot up by 29% . I think it is David H knows some inside story. Unfortunately (for the readers) he always buys first and then the market gets manipulated. If you are in the printing department of ER then every one there can make money first hand before the subscribers on whose money they are surviving. It is like shareholders invest and directors reap the benefits.

 I will not be surprised like an elephant has two kinds of teeth  - one for show and one to eat. David must be making his own purchase and sell first and then publishes the data next day for manipulating the market. He dealt with TRF and it went up. Sorry friend there was no special connection then I would be making some real money than paying subscription for Eureka Report and still can not catch the prediction  

Thanks for giving me some false glory or 14 seconds fame.


----------



## condog (11 December 2009)

Thanks for the reply....I thought for a moment you where a printer, IT or staffer or somehow got the information early from one, which I suspect is happening....

None the less Im making great money following him, just got to be careful with the innevitable over reaction......

Im not in OBJ, have not had time to research it yet, but will be lloking closely....I will probably misss the rights offer which is likely to be a driving force for most buyers....stay tuned..


----------



## BESBS Player (13 December 2009)

Happy to hold and watch this one.

Haven't thought too much about the SPP offer as yet. With The Speculator on board and such a large potential SP trigger if the February results are positive, this could run in January. At present, it seems to like the 3c mark. 


Holding OBJ at .007c


----------



## BESBS Player (17 December 2009)

Interesting couple of days for OBJ as it waits fro results in February:

1. Looks like The Speculator is now on the OBJ story. This might help to explain some of the latest volumes.

2. OBJ Ltd (ASX: OBJ) noted the overnight publication by the Journal of
Pharmaceutical Science of a paper into the enhanced transdermal delivery of
Naltrexone by the Companys technology.
The paper is published by Wiley Interscience and the American Pharmacists and I believe that it is a peer reviewed journal. Still no guarantees for February but slowly starts to build some credibility in the lead-up to results. Not surprised the SP rose to 3.2c on this. 

Holding OBJ at .007c


----------



## condog (18 December 2009)

BESBS Player said:


> Interesting couple of days for OBJ as it waits fro results in February:
> 
> 1. Looks like The Speculator is now on the OBJ story. This might help to explain some of the latest volumes.
> 
> ...




Has anyone in here run the calcs or come across what the Feb announcment is worth to the company or beter still on a per share basis for first 12 months if it is a positive announcment....  I read somewhere its a $13.?? Billion dollar anticipated market share or industry..... but whats the rofit margin and whats the expected uptakes on this product...  

Obviously by the size of OBJ is huge, but anyone found a calculation yet...


----------



## condog (21 December 2009)

Has anyone recieved their rights certificate yet.....

Or does anyone know the details of how / when they are arriving, because they are due back with payment by 5pm 30th Dec 2009.....


----------



## condog (22 December 2009)

Just checked comsec..... heres the details

SUMMARY OF IMPORTANT DATES
Lodgement Date
21 December 2009
”Ex” date
24 December 2009
Record date to determine Entitlement
4 January 2010
Prospectus with Application Form dispatched
7 January 2010
Closing date for acceptances
21 January 2010
Allotment and issue of New Shares and New Options
1 February 2010
Dispatch of shareholding statements
1 February 2010
Trading of New Shares and New Options expected to commence
2 February 2010


----------



## condog (30 December 2009)

Hi all
Recieved OBJ rights and options letter in mail yesterday - 3 pages
Went to web site 31 page prospectus supposedly has application form attached as last page.....but it doesnt on the asx or any other site....

I have contacted OBJ director via email from the site to tbring it to his attention....

Please advise in here if you find when / where the application form is hiding, and I will do likewise....


----------



## BESBS Player (1 January 2010)

Hi Condog.

Decided to sell out of OBJ and lock in a 325% profit.

The story of OBJ has much merit but I am not totally convinced about the timing of the new issue and information in the prospectus.

a. Note that OBJ seem to be budgeting for next 2 years. Guess they feel that they have to do this but not total confindence in 3M deal as yet.

b. While entitlement date was 24/12, holders don't get the shares until Feb.2.
It is quite possible that results on the trials will be known and possibly released before one gets control of their allocation. While I accept that the allocation is only small, I like to have control of my shares when sensitive news is likely. If the news is not positive...

While I can fully understand investors holding through to February, I'm happy to collect a 325% profit and lock it in for the next play. Can't go broke on 325% profits 

Good luck to all holders and hopefully February will be a 10 bagger + for you.


----------



## dadzi (15 January 2010)

Does anyone have any idea what brought about the recent price spike in OBJ? I bought before the ex date for the latest entitlement and was expecting the price to stay pretty low for a while due to the capital raising, atleast until the details of the companies discussions with the 3M corporation have been brought to market (I think 3M's evaluation of the OBJ transdermal drug delivery system is set to finish by the begginning of Feb). I was surprised (and pleased) to see a 20% increase yesterday, however, I still feel 20% pales in comparison to the potential upside in OBJ if the 3M deal comes to fruition because, as highlighted by the speculator, the 3M corporation has annual global sales of $US25 billion, the transdermal drug delivery market is rated by OBJ at $US13.7 billion annually and OBJ still enjoys a tiny market cap of just $AUD33M @ $0.034 - all good signs if the deal goes through. I always get suspicious when trading hikes-up pending a company announcement (particularly when the increased trading sends prices south), as people within the company would clearly have a better idea of the companies performance than outside investors. Whilst the announcement is still expected to come 2 weeks from now, increased trading volume and share price leading up to the announcement without any other recent company announcements seem to me to be great indicators of how 3M's evaluation may be going. 

Obviously this is just my opinion and should not be relied upon for investing decisions.


----------



## dannyjak (15 January 2010)

Comments by The Speculator - David Hasselhurst perhaps? he has added it to his portfolio in the Eureka Report


----------



## condog (15 January 2010)

dadzi said:


> Does anyone have any idea what brought about the recent price spike in OBJ? I bought before the ex date for the latest entitlement and was expecting the price to stay pretty low for a while due to the capital raising, atleast until the details of the companies discussions with the 3M corporation have been brought to market (I think 3M's evaluation of the OBJ transdermal drug delivery system is set to finish by the begginning of Feb). I was surprised (and pleased) to see a 20% increase yesterday, however, I still feel 20% pales in comparison to the potential upside in OBJ if the 3M deal comes to fruition because, as highlighted by the speculator, the 3M corporation has annual global sales of $US25 billion, the transdermal drug delivery market is rated by OBJ at $US13.7 billion annually and OBJ still enjoys a tiny market cap of just $AUD33M @ $0.034 - all good signs if the deal goes through. I always get suspicious when trading hikes-up pending a company announcement (particularly when the increased trading sends prices south), as people within the company would clearly have a better idea of the companies performance than outside investors. Whilst the announcement is still expected to come 2 weeks from now, increased trading volume and share price leading up to the announcement without any other recent company announcements seem to me to be great indicators of how 3M's evaluation may be going.
> 
> Obviously this is just my opinion and should not be relied upon for investing decisions.




yeh crazy activity given its ex entitlement now and the dilution actually devalued the shares....  One advisory service I subscribe to mentioned it in his column which is putting some people into it undoubtably...but given the volumes on a few other sotck in the same service it seems like thats what it is...


----------



## dadzi (15 January 2010)

dannyjak said:


> Comments by The Speculator - David Hasselhurst perhaps? he has added it to his portfolio in the Eureka Report





Yeah, I read his column in the Eureka Report this week and I didn't think much of it, but having re-read it, I guess it does re-highlight the importance of the 3M deal and it also states that he's willing to go into debt to participate in the 1 for 9 entitlement so I guess Speculator followers may have read this as being encouraging and since the price was lower than what he got it for, they've jumped into it.

Although, I still like to think that some of the volume is attributed to inside information about the 3M deal hehe.


----------



## burlay (19 January 2010)

Something must be going on. Went up 24% today and the company confirmed by annoucement that there was no reason for the increase...


----------



## swm79 (19 January 2010)

burlay said:


> Something must be going on. Went up 24% today and the company confirmed by annoucement that there was no reason for the increase...




i would say its the way all bio's are moving at the moment... but there's also the 3M deal we should hear news on in Feb... so could be a bit of both


----------



## condog (19 January 2010)

burlay said:


> Something must be going on. Went up 24% today and the company confirmed by annoucement that there was no reason for the increase...




Is been reccomended by a few players in the industry....but its always interesting when they go up for no reason and the company says no reason....
Youd like to get hold of the registry list for that day ay.... makes me laugh often....

If anyones reporting it they are innevitably mentioning the possibility of a 3M announcment and thas possibly huge, but like with all biotechs, it aint over till the large lady sings...Biotechs have big upside but they make me nervous because they can make it to the last hurdle and fall over on a pretty regular basis...

Disc - own some, not much, (enough to gain from possible 3m deal, but not enough to worry if it doesnt come off)


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (20 January 2010)

Its interesting that 2 drug delivery companies: OBJ and UNS are both running hard this past week. I'm not suggesting anything here, just a coincidence.


----------



## condog (20 January 2010)

BESBS Player said:


> Hi Condog.
> 
> Decided to sell out of OBJ and lock in a 325% profit.
> 
> ...




Here are BESBS....I will kick you so you dont have to kick yourslef.....although 325% is safer in the pocket then on the table...


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (22 January 2010)

I've looked into this company, and just don't see anything material to support the substantial price rise. Rumours are rife on HC that there has been a leak and that a deal with 3M is near. Whenever I see a certain select band of posters on HC, appearing on the same stock, my 'pump and dump' metre goes into the red, and let me tell you it is doing so at the moment. I am not saying that the price won't go further. It's just that I wouldn't be wanting to be left without a seat if the music stops.


----------



## 111sharetrader (24 January 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> I've looked into this company, and just don't see anything material to support the substantial price rise. Rumours are rife on HC that there has been a leak and that a deal with 3M is near. Whenever I see a certain select band of posters on HC, appearing on the same stock, my 'pump and dump' metre goes into the red, and let me tell you it is doing so at the moment. I am not saying that the price won't go further. It's just that I wouldn't be wanting to be left without a seat if the music stops.



Considering obj,s em patches are 10x more effective than any other patch arround and 3m and others are looking at obj im not suprised the sp of obj is over 5 cents atm.
A lot more upside I think as I would have sold by now if I was to think the sp was to fall but all I will be doing is buying more.
Long term it is only a matter of time before the money starts to come in and I will be holding for years to come.


----------



## condog (25 January 2010)

111sharetrader said:


> Considering obj,s em patches are 10x more effective than any other patch arround and 3m and others are looking at obj im not suprised the sp of obj is over 5 cents atm.
> A lot more upside I think as I would have sold by now if I was to think the sp was to fall but all I will be doing is buying more.
> Long term it is only a matter of time before the money starts to come in and I will be holding for years to come.




Its all rumour at this stage, but i tend to agree with what your saying....it seems likely that 3m will be interested on multiple fronts and or other med co's..... if 3m lets this go.....
Looks like speculators in at the moment, but its surely due for revaluation just on the basis of how promising the technology has proven and the size of potential contracts.....  Id be doubtful we will see much downside for a while.... particularly leading into feb...


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 January 2010)

111sharetrader said:


> Considering obj,s em patches are 10x more effective than any other patch arround and 3m and others are looking at obj im not suprised the sp of obj is over 5 cents atm.
> A lot more upside I think as I would have sold by now if I was to think the sp was to fall but all I will be doing is buying more.
> Long term it is only a matter of time before the money starts to come in and I will be holding for years to come.




I've been trying to find out as much as possible about this company, but see nothing conclusive to justify the price rise. It is interesting and I may have considered a dip except the rampers and price action has warded me off. 

Serious danger signals flashing here. Good luck to the gamblers


----------



## 111sharetrader (26 January 2010)

Sure there is a lot of ramping going on the obj threads on hotcopper but many of these rampers have been holders for a long time and have done a lot of research into obj,s patches.
I for one was so intersested that I went to the agm to try and find out if these rampers new what they wer talking about and much of what has been said I  found to be true at the obj agm.
This is some of the points raised at the obj agm that got me so interested.
1:They are in talks with other companies
2:There patches are properly patented
3:Each electro magnetic field is patened so that no matter what field that needs to to programed for each patch, they are protected
4:Each em patch can be programed so as to suit each product being aplied on the patch as to suit peoples needs
5:Obj,s em patches are 10x more effective than any other patch neadle or pill on the market
6:We wer shown some slides explaining why obj,s patches are 10x more effective and thats other transdermal patches spread the product all arround the skin with waste and less effectiveness while obj,s em patch is dirrect useing electro magnetic feilds to inject the product meaning no waste and less product neaded
7:Obj,s plan is to get some revenue comeing in then buy products from other companies so they can market and distibute the patches on there own and also when funds permit buy out other companies but first get some income then the big plan.
8:Obj,s patened patches can be used by other companies to extend the life of there exsiting products that are about to run out of pantent saveing them millions in not needing to have to develop new products.
So you see its all about the product not a sp that is about true value considering what they have or the ramping going on, as I see current sp only a start of a revaluation of obj,s forward thinking value going forward.
I think people should have a good look at the product and talk to people in the medical industry before they jump to a opinion that obj,s sp has been ramped up as im of the opinion that obj has been udervalued for a long time.
As always dyor


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 January 2010)

111sharetrader said:


> Sure there is a lot of ramping going on the obj threads on hotcopper but many of these rampers have been holders for a long time and have done a lot of research into obj,s patches.




There is NO fundamental analysis on the HC OBJ forum. Where are the numbers? Market size? Competitors? Time to market? Margins? EPS? Production facility? etc etc. Its all complete babble on there. Infact more so than I have  ever seen. It reminds me of the massive pump and dumps on HC such as CVI, IMI, EGO, SBN, RAU etc etc.

I recognize at least 15 names there who have claimed to be long term holders on other stocks also, in the last 4 years which I have frequented HC. Suffice to say that they no longer post on any of those stocks. This is a pump and dump for the consortium. At some point some are going to bail, and it will be a case of first out of the door.

As for OBJ, yes they have an interesting product, but transdermal drug delivery will take many many years to commercialize, if at all to become commonplace. There is NO need to rush into the stock. I will look at them again in a year or two.


----------



## condog (27 January 2010)

More action today with treeshakers up to 0.070...open looks like .058

Hey 111ShareTrader....like I said I think they are on to something big in the future.....and pending 3m announcment or future may be huge.....but right now its all specualtion on pending 3m announcment.......

I do own and im up 120% in just over a month and a half.....so a sell or partial sell is very tempting....

Really could go either way....... certainly very interesting....

Aanother you may like if your into medical technology is RHT which have technology for non-invasive MRI iron liver scans....  original shareholders have been to hell and back and the company has been transformed from its early cash burning development phase into a profit maker in 2009....with its Ferrisscan technology....worth a look, but definitely DYOR...


----------



## dino_palatzo (28 January 2010)

Todays announcement that the MTA has been extended has clearly disappointed the market. Has anyone heard how long the extension may be ?


----------



## Putty7 (28 January 2010)

dino_palatzo said:


> Todays announcement that the MTA has been extended has clearly disappointed the market. Has anyone heard how long the extension may be ?




60 day extension has been asked for and granted to 3m according to the announcement, good opportunity for non holders to move in over the next 5 or 6 weeks, the market certainly didn't like the delay being announced today.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 January 2010)

Putty7 said:


> 60 day extension has been asked for and granted to 3m according to the announcement, good opportunity for non holders to move in over the next 5 or 6 weeks, the market certainly didn't like the delay being announced today.




"Sandcastles made of sand, fall in the sea.......eventually" (J Hendrix)

Though, I'm sure that another one will be built in another 60 days or so.


----------



## condog (28 January 2010)

With no reference or inference to the outcome, its just a case of highlighting how many short term traders had snuck in for the quick buck.... now they are all jumping out at any cost to try and keep their capital working...

Its no reflection on the value of OBJ or the potential or likelihood of a 3M deal... 

Absolute bargain now  if you ask me...


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 January 2010)

condog said:


> With no reference or inference to the outcome, its just a case of highlighting how many short term traders had snuck in for the quick buck.... now they are all jumping out at any cost to try and keep their capital working...




I agree. It was pumped over a period of days, and now it will be dumped over a period of days. 



condog said:


> Its no reflection on the value of OBJ or the potential or likelihood of a 3M deal..



..and how likely is a deal with 3M? NOBODY knows. Therefore this stock is just a plain gamble at the moment. Red or Black. Heads or Tails. 
Even IF 3M like the patch, there would be a lonnnnnnnnnggggggg road full of pitfalls to commercializing this prototype IF 3M wanted to.



condog said:


> Absolute bargain now  if you ask me...



..and what do you base that on?


----------



## condog (28 January 2010)

How likely  - who accuratly  knows, but significantly more likely then if they had no trials happening.... or had no patents....theres a massive shift to as much non invasive treatment as possible due to increased OH&S, patient care, infectious diseases etc and patches / scans and any other form of technology that can achieve better patient outcomes with less risk or invasion are two massive growth areas...

Based on the potential upside if a deal is struck... is it speculation???  yes...as are 90% of stocks discussed in here.....

Whats the downside....slump till another JV, farm in, outsource, parten or other is picked up to use the technoilogy....

The fact 3M is funding the trial is a huge positive....


----------



## Putty7 (28 January 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> "Sandcastles made of sand, fall in the sea.......eventually" (J Hendrix)
> 
> Though, I'm sure that another one will be built in another 60 days or so.




I don't hold this stock at the moment but my sentiments are similar, I think the SP will build again closer to the ann with a bit of turmoil thrown in between, picking the lows early might prove profitable in 60 days time, then again there is nothing to say 3m will not delay again, it's still a spec but well worth a look with the potential upside of the deal being closed, weighed against being able to pick up in the coming lows and reducing the risk somewhat.


----------



## condog (8 February 2010)

Major announcment from OBJ this morning.... nothings locked in but a huge positive with a second global user under negotiations...

Its still very high risk at present as both deals could amount to "0" but looking more encouraging....

Disc - DYOR, seek expert advice, I hold, but not enough...


----------



## Tommo_Aus (8 February 2010)

Yes it was. I don't currently hold, my money is sitting with VIL but looks to be a competition between VIL and OBJ for the close today. Slightly unfortunate timing for OBJ as I was looking to buy some next week.


----------



## condog (18 February 2010)

OBJ showing its true potential signed another agreement with global partner..
Up over 30% today.

I sold half my holding and am free carried...will rebuy on correction of it comes.
Theres a lot moore in it, but its extremely high risk, high reward...


----------



## condog (1 March 2010)

I pulled off a decent 9% trade on the intraday swings on OBJ today. Theres good volatility and reasonable volumes that look likely to increase as march announcments come closer. One for the trader to enjoy. ST investors its a high risk high reward punt, that could go either way and hence the volatility.


----------



## condog (17 March 2010)

Ive been in an out of this thing 20 times.

Be careful today it looks like its going to retreat big time on ASX sppeding ticket response. Im not sure, but i jumped out in case.


----------



## Vulture (25 March 2010)

It appears that the preliminary results of the 3M evaluation agreement are promising. I think we can expect the share price to increase quite over the next few weeks. After the extension of time is complete and the results are finalised and released to the market.


----------



## condog (5 April 2010)

Times up - an announcment is due. 

3M have behind the scenes been employing an entire transdermal department. It could be to combine with OBJ, or another transdermal provider.

Glyn from 3M stated to several people that a press release is due and that they are waiting on 3M to approve it. That in itself is positive. If 3M are still approving OBJ press releases, then one would assume at worst its an extension of testing. Which is a big tick of approval of sorts for OBJ.

Time will tell. Its a very high risk gamble, but multiple partners derisks it a little bit. Glad to be free carried on this one.


----------



## Putty7 (5 April 2010)

condog said:


> Times up - an announcment is due.
> 
> 3M have behind the scenes been employing an entire transdermal department. It could be to combine with OBJ, or another transdermal provider.
> 
> ...




Morning Condog, still holding a few of these, I think the fact (or rumour) that 3m are involved in the wording of the deal is a positive, if they were going to walk away it wouldn't be required. I think you are right that more testing will occur but we will see soon enough this week, if it is funded testing by 3m it wards of a cap raising and further dillution which is always good news, also if they go another stage of testing it bodes well for any other suiters if a company of 3ms ilk is still looking, just my thoughts and it is still a spec so nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Vulture (5 April 2010)

condog said:


> Times up - an announcment is due.
> 
> ...
> 
> Time will tell. Its a very high risk gamble, but multiple partners derisks it a little bit. Glad to be free carried on this one.




 It is only a gamble when you don't know the results, you don't make bets unless you are certian to win


----------



## condog (5 April 2010)

Vulture said:


> It is only a gamble when you don't know the results, you don't make bets unless you are certian to win




Vulture correct - im free carried so i dont care, but happy to be exposed to the upside, on the back of a few smart trades.

Putty - extension seems likely or an MOU of somesort, funded research or development of some sort. These things take time, but its promising that 3 global coy's think OBJ have something worth investing dollars in testing.

It is however at times very ver high risk and this week is one of those times.


----------



## Vulture (6 April 2010)

I found that annoucement today not to be as bad as indicated by the market... 6 months, seems that they are putting in a far amount of work, which to me semms like this thing is all go.


----------



## condog (6 April 2010)

I agree vulture, but OBJ was loaded up to the hilt with short term traders, any change that delays timeline causes them to exit rapidly.

In actual fact its the 2nd best result OBJ could have wanted and was already priced in imo. 

The best result would be a full commercial venture, but its a bit premature for that, so this in reality shows great confidence in OBJ transdermal patch. Given 3M simultaneously have attempted to employ an entire transdermal division things still look very promising for 3M, i actually dumped mine near the low today. More of a capital protection measure. I think they will test new lows again before some common sense prevails. Its only opinion so DYOR.

I will probably re enter towards the end of this trial.


----------



## Putty7 (6 April 2010)

condog said:


> I agree vulture, but OBJ was loaded up to the hilt with short term traders, any change that delays timeline causes them to exit rapidly.
> 
> In actual fact its the 2nd best result OBJ could have wanted and was already priced in imo.
> 
> ...




I was very fortunate to get out at .043c after a skim read of the announcement, came to the part which said 6 month extension and was out not much later, a lot of churning and burning in the five minutes that followed. I agree it will come back, they seem to slip an announcement out every so often to keep things lively.


----------



## Vulture (9 April 2010)

Putty7 said:


> I was very fortunate to get out at .043c after a skim read of the announcement, came to the part which said 6 month extension and was out not much later, a lot of churning and burning in the five minutes that followed. I agree it will come back, they seem to slip an announcement out every so often to keep things lively.




I done the opposite, and have used the dip to load up. I realise it will be a while before the market starts to retract back up.  But I have an feeling we maybe seeing a takeover or partnership with some fairly large players. 

I think the 6 months is just to buy sometime. I have no doubt that 3M has done it's research. 

Anyone else have similar thoughts.


----------



## Tommo_Aus (9 April 2010)

Yes, very similar thoughts here. 3M has no need to string this out, if they didn't think it could be a commercial success they would've left long ago, but requesting a second extension? To me that says loads about this deal, but this stock is riddled with day/short term traders who don't have the patience to wait 6 months. 

The good news is they'll be happy to buy in at twice this price leading into the annoucement, and who knows what else will happen before then. Having said that I'll be waiting to see ~3c or possibly high 2's before accumulating, unfortunately I think it still has further to fall.


----------



## musicman74 (30 September 2010)

why is no 1 talking about OBJ the 3m ann is due out soon and it is trading down even with the cpl of big buys lately any1 got any ideas


----------



## ubtheboss (19 October 2010)

Word is that OBJ will be issuing a quarterly progress statement about all its partnering activities by the end of this month.

Which is NOT the stellar 3M ann we were all hoping for....hence today's sell off.

Nothing to worry about long term though.  Just the short term-ers going elsewhere.  Support at 2c might be the place to buy imo


----------



## Happy (26 October 2010)

Got some OBJ and put stop $0.018

And I almost know that if it drops like stone, I'll be out sooner.
(My interpretation of Nick's take on general mood of the market)


----------



## buffalo66 (26 October 2010)

Lot of activity today & a 60% hike in sp...

>>>>>
OBJ Limited (ASX: OBJ) is pleased to announce that GlaxoSmithKline Consumer Healthcare (GSK) has informed the Company of its desire to proceed with an FIMTM development program in a major consumer healthcare sector following a sequence of successful technology evaluations. The target application for the FIMTM development is a key sector in consumer healthcare.

GlaxoSmithKline Consumer Healthcare has issued the following statement.
“GlaxoSmithKline Consumer Healthcare (GSK) has reported statistically significant levels of enhancement in an in vitro testing model by the OBJ technology in a global Consumer Healthcare application. These results are the outcomes of the short term evaluation agreement with GSK announced to shareholders on 18th February 2010.
GSK and OBJ are now in discussions regarding the next steps of this program which will include a technology integration program and in vivo human efficacy testing to quantify the business opportunity"

Background to the Announcement:
GSK and OBJ have collaborated in consumer healthcare applications since 2006 and the current discussions for the establishment of a major FIMTM product development program are the next steps in one of those programs.

The Consumer Healthcare program under discussion will include a design and development stage to build OBJ's FIMTM technology into a common household consumer product. These will then be used in human efficacy studies to demonstrate the level of consumer benefit provided by the FIMTM technology and consumer acceptance testing to determine marketability within the US$29 billion market sector. These programs will be used to quantify the size of the potential international market and to determine the resources necessary to exploit the commercial opportunity.
>>>>>

Been a lot of hype with this stock with the speculator back in 09 & early 10, this feasibility study sounds a pretty big deal- anyone any thoughts??


----------



## boronia (7 November 2010)

buffalo66 said:


> Lot of activity today & a 60% hike in sp...
> 
> >>>>>
> OBJ Limited (ASX: OBJ) is pleased to announce that GlaxoSmithKline Consumer Healthcare (GSK) has informed the Company of its desire to proceed with an FIMTM development program in a major consumer healthcare sector following a sequence of successful technology evaluations. The target application for the FIMTM development is a key sector in consumer healthcare.
> ...




Buffalo66, this week on Sky Business Channel an analyst from TMS Capital Ben (??) reckoned he owned some of these shares personally, to my (simple) mind he comes across as a pretty smart chap. Ever since I saw the program I've been researching them a bit and I don't mind what I see. As a result have dipped my toe into OBJ and OBJO. 

Whilst I'm not in the habit of mentioning other share forums (or know anything about this particular industry except that it is very high risk) there are a couple of dudes (on another forum) that are well worth a read. They go by; surges and abdm and appear well versed in this bio-spec space. 

boronia


----------



## Happy (9 November 2010)

Stop moved to $0.024 as it looks like latest short term support.

I didn't even know it is Bio Tech Co
Too late now to worry about what they do, must concentrate on what I have to do.


----------



## ubtheboss (11 November 2010)

wish I had listened to my own advice (back a couple of posts) and bought more when it bounced off 2.0c (it then went to 3.8c when that ann suprised everyone). doh!

I was stuck back up at 3.0c though so I was glad to get out when it went back up.  It subsequently settled back down to and bounced off support at 2.5c

People are buying up now ahead of the agm I hear.  A 1-for-1 oppie offer is on the table but they haven't announced the record date.  

If it goes through there could be a big sell off after the allotment yeah?


----------



## boronia (15 November 2010)

ubtheboss said:


> wish I had listened to my own advice (back a couple of posts) and bought more when it bounced off 2.0c (it then went to 3.8c when that ann suprised everyone). doh!
> 
> I was stuck back up at 3.0c though so I was glad to get out when it went back up.  It subsequently settled back down to and bounced off support at 2.5c
> 
> ...




I think that the oppy offer is not a 1-for-1 offer but merely an extension of the existing Dec 2010 options expiry date to Dec 2011. My understanding is that under current ASX rules you can't just 'extend' an options expiry date so what OBJ are doing is offering existing oppy holders, for a very small amount, the opportunity to do this. This will be voted upon at the AGM on the 20(?) Dec.


----------



## newbie trader (30 November 2010)

I think OBJ's AGM was today did anyone from ASF attend? If so, their thoughts? So far I have only spoken to one person whom said he chatted with Glyn and found it all very positive looking into the future.


----------



## investorpaul (23 August 2011)

OBJ forms part of my long term speculative portfolio.

Today they all but announced the granting of the US patent for their Dermaportation technology.

This is an important step in securing a partnet agreement. Quite simply no company would sign a licencing agreement without "protection". If they were to launch a product utilising the technology it would be too easy for it to be replicated and their marketing advantage lost.

I also think many traders/investors will overlook the importance of this announcement and take this opportunity to exit (SP came off a low of 1.6c today to an intraday high of 2.0) given the relatively weak performance of OBJ over the past few weeks.

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110823/pdf/420km7lqdnrlv0.pdf

Looking forward to any other holders thoughts.


----------



## abdm (14 October 2011)

Hi investorpaul,

I think you probably already know my thoughts, as I do yours. I'm not sure how to manage video links on this site however the following, although a rather rough video clip from back in 2006 at the 34th Cancer Convention sums up the future of PEMF technology. As the speaker tells his audience, "*There are two ways moving forward in medicine, and you'll be hearing a lot more about this*."

"The first is Stem Cell Therapy"
*"The second is Pulsed Electrmagnetic Fields"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1GazHbamd0&feature=related
___

A couple more recent links of interest:

*Magnetic Hair Fibers*
http://www.elerman.com/page.asp?pageID=265
http://www.cosmeticsdesign.com/Form...ight&utm_medium=OnSite&utm_campaign=copyright
___

*Electromagnetic Fields for Cellulite reduction*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JJkn1eWNhY&feature=related
___

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01255631?term=NCT01255631&rank=1

_“Pulsed electromagnetic fields (PEMF) have been shown to be effective in the treatment of fractures and spinal fusion, relief of pain in acute sprains and whiplash injuries, improvement of skin blood flow, healing of venous stasis ulcers, and reduction of postmastectomy lymphedema. *Indeed, radiofrequency PEMF devices are FDA approved for pain and edema relief. *PEMF devices are economical and disposable, and can be incorporated unobtrusively in standard post-op dressings. We have recently reported, in a double-blind, placebo-controlled study on breast reduction, that post-op PEMF therapy produced a significant decrease in pain and pain medication use, along with a concomitant decrease in IL1-beta in the wound bed.1 The current pilot study will be designed to determine if PEMF treatment, given in addition to standard of care, can reduce post-operative discomfort and morbidity after lumpectomy and SLND, or lumpectomy and ALND. Lumpectomy and ALND/SLND patients enrolled in the double-blind, placebo-controlled study will undergo standard surgery, but will be randomized to one of two groups: the treatment group with a PEMF coil placed around the arm and the control group with a coil that delivers no PMF. We expect postoperative pain to be reduced in the PEMF-treated patients as well as improved arm mobility and strength. The use of PEMF might reduce the need for narcotic pain medications and their side effects of sedation, nausea, and vomiting. It may also reduce costs related to arm morbidity.”_

It would appear that the FDA is already very supportive of PEMF technology and from I’ve been reading on their website more recently they have been conducting many workshops in order to fast track new innovative delivery device technologies.  

November is looking to be a very good month imo


----------



## pavilion103 (8 December 2012)

Huge volume on Friday caught my attention in one of my scans. This will be interesting to monitor to see if anything happens.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 December 2012)

Strong movement today.


----------



## pavilion103 (12 December 2012)

Regretting not getting in this one!!

I was looking for an entry at 0.017 with a stop at 0.015. This would already be quite nice profit at .022. 

I really like these sort of setups. I've seen some enormous returns on some in the past. I don't know what the future holds for OBJ though. We'll see.


----------



## pavilion103 (12 December 2012)

Here is the chart...


----------



## piggybank (28 November 2013)

Update


----------



## piggybank (2 December 2013)

Still heading north...


----------



## piggybank (3 March 2014)

Daily Update:- It closed today at $0.048 (up 30% & on volume of nearly 47 million).


​


----------



## INSIDEINFO (8 March 2014)

According to my source Procter & Gamble will be the first company to sign license deal worth millions of dollars. The royalty rate is very good also. This is so exciting I cant wait! Ill be buying more on Tuesday. Disclosure: stock held.


----------



## piggybank (13 March 2014)

Chart Update - Daily P&F:-

​


----------



## piggybank (28 April 2014)

The stock closed at 0.07c (Up 92.5%) on volume of 132.5 Million


----------



## galumay (28 April 2014)

piggybank said:


> The stock closed at 0.07c (Up 92.5%) on volume of 132.5 Million




Wondering whether you have any useful analysis to share? We all know about the trading halt, the subsequent market sensitive news about the Proctor & Gamble deal, and hence the strong rise in SP, so what do you have to add?


----------



## piggybank (29 April 2014)

galumay said:


> Wondering whether you have any useful analysis to share? We all know about the trading halt, the subsequent market sensitive news about the Proctor & Gamble deal, and hence the strong rise in SP, so what do you have to add?




Sorry Galumay. But I cannot divulge my info as I want to stay out of prison thanks...


----------



## galumay (29 April 2014)

piggybank said:


> Sorry Galumay. But I cannot divulge my info as I want to stay out of prison thanks...




Why bother posting pointless graphs of daily price movements that we can all access our selves, with no analysis?


----------



## skc (29 April 2014)

galumay said:


> Why bother posting pointless graphs of daily price movements that we can all access our selves, with no analysis?




It alerts other viewers price movements that they may have missed...



piggybank said:


> Sorry Galumay. But I cannot divulge my info as I want to stay out of prison thanks...




Not sure I understand what you meant... Did you just just incriminated yourself?


----------



## galumay (29 April 2014)

skc said:


> It alerts other viewers price movements that they may have missed...




Must just be me, it seems pointless to post the closing price of a share to me, especially with no analysis or research.

I see the thread in my list of new posts and assume there is something to see, when i click on the link to open the latest post all i get is the closing price. Agh well, its only a few seconds of my life wasted!


----------



## piggybank (29 April 2014)

> Quote Originally Posted by galumay
> *Why bother posting pointless graphs of daily price movements that we can all access our selves, with no analysis?*






> *SKC - It alerts other viewers price movements that they may have missed*




Thanks for pointing out the obvious SKC Well Galumay having just looked at your last twenty posts, I couldn't help noticing that you don't even post charts but you are willing to have a go at someone who takes the time out to post them. I wasn't aware that you had to do any analysis on submitting a post here at ASF 

If you had taken the time to look at the whole thread you may have noticed that I had done 4 posts including charts - the first being on the 28/11/2013 with the closing price of 0.027c. Then I did on on the 13th March with a closing price of 0.056c. However yesterday I posted charts on other threads and was running out of time to do another one for OBJ, but given the jump in price as well as volume I thought I would notify all the members here of it.

I don't know if you have seen todays action but it closed at 0.091 (Up 18% on the day) meaning that since my posting on the 28th Nov 2013, the price has jumped up 235%. Which is slightly higher than the returns on my portfolio over the past 6 months - not bad for someone who cannot do any analysis.


----------



## Tsubodai (29 April 2014)

I for one click on almost all of the posts by piggybank and only expect to see a graph on most occasions. There is no one else I follow so diligently. 

Please keep it up PB, I hope to learn from you as time goes on.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (29 April 2014)

galumay said:


> Must just be me, it seems pointless to post the closing price of a share to me, especially with no analysis or research.
> 
> I see the thread in my list of new posts and assume there is something to see, when i click on the link to open the latest post all i get is the closing price. Agh well, its only a few seconds of my life wasted!




Galumay, please try and be constructive rather than critical. Piggybank posts on a lot of different stocks, and although it is clear that some don't understand his P&F charts, many do and appreciate the effort he puts in.

It's far more productive to ask questions, or ask for clarification, rather than offer criticism. Piggybank, and others who post regularly in stock threads should be encouraged rather than discouraged.


----------



## galumay (29 April 2014)

piggybank said:


> I couldn't help noticing that you don't even post charts




I personally dont see any value in charts, they dont form part of my investment strategy.



> I wasn't aware that you had to do any analysis on submitting a post here at ASF




Why post at all then? If you are not presenting any opinion, research or analysis regarding an historical price movement.



> not bad for someone who cannot do any analysis.




Strawman argument, I ddnt say you couldnt do any analysis, just that you werent posting one.

Anyway, I am clearly out of step with the general opinion on your posts so sorry for taking you to task, and please just ignore my feedback.


----------



## pixel (27 April 2017)

Long time since PB's last P&F chart. How about an update?
I took a small speccy position after today's return from suspension. More on fundamental grounds, i.e. the licensing to the "Multinational", but the chart is also looking promising. Could it be an inverted H&S?
Note what I said: *SPECCY *is the operative word here.
Stop out at 6.5c; top up if 8c breaks because that would reinforce the bullish view.


----------



## pixel (29 November 2017)

you had to be quick today, but it has been worth it.
Look what happened immediately after the big volume spiked through at 3.6c. And as soon as the old gap had been closed - albeit overshot by a small margin - profit takers moved in. ... and a nice profit was had by those who stayed alert ...


----------



## pixel (29 November 2017)

I like to use the Fibonacci retracement/ extrapolation study to get a feel for likely range targets. In this case, it had slipped my mind and only occurred to me after I had taken profit. Silly Cat! Gotta pay attention to details that you know to work!


----------



## System (15 September 2020)

On September 15th, 2020, OBJ Limited (OBJ) changed its name and ASX code to Wellfully Limited (WFL).


----------



## peter2 (21 September 2020)

Noticed today's price break-out to new high on this newly listed company. 

I've not seen such a dazzling composition of market spin since reading the AKP reports.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2020)

Cuckoo


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> Noticed today's price break-out to new high on this newly listed company.
> 
> I've not seen such a dazzling composition of market spin since reading the AKP reports.




the spin may be terminal. _Beep beep, pull up. Ground impact imminent_

Called it to perfection @peter2  on 21 Sept.  ✅

today's Placement, Loyalty Issue and UMP sale not helping








(NH, DWTH)


----------



## basilio (10 February 2021)

What a story... 

I suppose if someone is isn't on creating a new reality and they can persuade enough people to believe their pitch and throw money at it that's business ?  Maybe ?

Is there any overview by the ASX or other orgs on  examining prospectuses when allowing companies to be on the Exchange ?  Or is it simply a free market and potential investors do their due diligence ..


----------



## greggles (11 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the spin may be terminal. _Beep beep, pull up. Ground impact imminent_
> 
> Called it to perfection @peter2  on 21 Sept.  ✅




Has WFL finally found bottom, or is it just a temporary reprieve? 

They have just signed a partnership with BORK, a luxury consumer brand and retailer, that will expand reach of Wellfully's products into Russia and CIS nations. The agreement, valid to 1 September 2022, is forecast to deliver sales of A$2M to Wellfully with their first order valued at over A$700k already received.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 September 2021)

_1. Not Aware
2. Not Applicable
3. Not Aware
4. In Compliance_


----------



## Country Lad (1 September 2021)

Came up in a scan today, P&F pattern I like and the bar chart looks interesting.  Notice tech/a wanted it for the comp.  Had a look at what it does and I'm afraid it is all mumbo jumbo to me. Perfect spin for these types of products I suppose.  Even if it breaks, I will think twice - don't like companies/products I don't understand even for quick trades.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2021)

Country Lad said:


> Came up in a scan today, P&F pattern I like and the bar chart looks interesting. Notice tech/a wanted it for the comp.




Early movers ?
Will get interested if volume picks up.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2021)

Wellfully was sickfully yesterday and behaved quite woefully.

A turn around today though.
Starting to look interesting.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 November 2022)

peter2 said:


> View attachment 112043
> 
> 
> Noticed today's price break-out to new high on this newly listed company.
> ...



Wellfully is in the news again. 

Complete with colourful board characters. 

From The AFR's Michael Roddan this evening. . 



> Bad stench wafts in from Wellfully​






> Most people know that companies hawking “wellness” products are mainly in the business of selling dressed-up bull****.
> 
> But from the looks of it, ASX-listed penny stock Wellfully can’t even muster the courage to disguise its turds in a little glitter.
> 
> ...




And that may not be the worst of the innards of WFL from what Michael Roddan relates. 

gg


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Wellfully is in the news again.
> 
> Complete with colourful board characters.
> 
> ...




"Wellfully can’t even muster the courage to disguise its turds in a little glitter"

Gold.


----------

